# New Owner



## Par4x4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Well I took the plunge today and signed papers on a new CK4010H with FEL, 5' Bush Hog, 5' Box Blade and 18' trailer. I also looked at and tested an LS R4140 and a Kubota L3901HST. The Kioti turned out to be the best "bang for the buck" and I really liked the dealer. I can't wait to put the tractor to work. I'll follow up with performance reviews and pictures.

I'll be maintaining my 41 acres of mostly wooded property, some minor grading, clearing fence work.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good for you Par4x4!!
Happy operating! Give us a few pictures of your adventures when you get a chance!!


----------



## Par4x4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Here I am using the Bush Hog for the first time.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Par4x4 said:


> Here I am using the Bush Hog for the first time.


Tough looking rig there! Is that a smile on your face?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Congratulations, looks good.
Good luck with it
I've had my Kioti DK 35 for 14 years now (nearing 2000 hours), no problems, its been great.


----------



## Par4x4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes Tractor Beam, I do believe there is a grin on my face. I was having a blast.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's what I call having to much fun. :thumbsup: keep the pics coming.


----------



## Par4x4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's a few more. Don't have any yet of cutting wood.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice clean looking job well done  as we say in New Hampshire now what your tax bill go up.


----------



## Par4x4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thomas said:


> Nice clean looking job well done  as we say in New Hampshire now what your tax bill go up.


I'm a New Hampshire native and most of my relatives still live there.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"I'm a New Hampshire native and most of my relatives still live there. "

Well than helloooo again Granite Stater.  
Must seem nice to work the land w/out rocks popping up like potatoes...yep we sure do grow some good rocks for stonewalls... betcha don't miss the shovel


----------



## Par4x4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thomas said:


> "I'm a New Hampshire native and most of my relatives still live there. "
> 
> Well than helloooo again Granite Stater.
> Must seem nice to work the land w/out rocks popping up like potatoes...yep we sure do grow some good rocks for stonewalls... betcha don't miss the shovel


Well, I was born there but I was 2 when we moved to Upstate New York. I do remember the rocks and stone walls though.


----------

